# black orchid halfmoon X cambodian Halfmoon



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Black orchid halfmoon male X Female cambodian Halfmoon

Black orchid male first spawn, cambodian female second spawn

I wasn't planning on breeding my cambodian female again but the female I want to breed him to dropped all her eggs before breeding and my male had a very nice nest. The cambodian looked like she was ready so I decide to give it a try but kept my eye on them. She's a fully grown female and can easily kill him if she wanted to. She must like what she saw because they are spawning right now (almost 2 hrs) and she seems to have a lot of eggs. No I think they are finally done time to remove her even though she looks like she wants to help him....she just picked up some eggs thay dropped from nest and put them in the back. Fascinating he just angerly flares at her but too busy (probably wary) to chase her away due to him being busy with their eggs. Even though she's trying to be helpful I think it is time to remove her before there's a fight.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Dont remove her untill he chases her away.


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

I pretty sure he's a bit timid by her she a fully grown female and can kill him easily if she wanted to. Also shes not a virgin *blush* I have 9 one month fry from her and another male.

I wasn't going breed her again but I know what these to combo colours would give me for frys and wow it is amazing (bred similar bettas colour together before) I was off of work and took the chance with complete supervision. Luckily for him she seemed to respect him and left the nest when he flared at him. I think she be one of those rare female bettas that may raise her fry herself if I gave her a chance. 

Your right though I do tend to overreact and that had caused me problems before. Are those your fish? They are beautiful.


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Well they hatch yesterday morning but there was a problem. My black orchid halfmoon is handsome but not as bright. He didn't build a big enough nest and the nest was even getting smaller because he's frantically trying to gather his fry that are falling by a dozen. I knew by the time I get back from work he'd probably eat them all or most. I was right he ate most of them. There is at least 1 alive (seen it fall from nest a couple times) but not sure how many are there. The irony is that last night he built a bigger nest for the survivor(s) that could have hold all of them.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

kellymhill said:


> Are those your fish? They are beautiful.


Yes, they were. Two young brothers. 

Sorry to hear about your problem, I know how it is because I had my fair share of them. Not to far ago I male kept on eating eggs and fry and I have a spawn log here with only one fry.


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

I removed the father today. I know there is 2 for sure they are horizontal position now under the nest and either swimming or close to it. They may be more (father liked to hide them in the heavier bubbles part of nest buy the edges of cup) and can't quite see under. I'm going to put live plants in the tank this afternoon and allow the fry eat the infusion from it. I will also start a fresh batch of baby brine shrimp this afternoon.


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Well, the official count is 6 fry. They are swimming around the plants and under their cup. I put a little bit of baby brine shrimp but they're probably too small to eat them. I will check for orange bellies when I get home. Hopefully if they don't eat them the plants will help with food. It so interesting on how fast they grow. their half siblings (same mom different father) are way bigger and I remember them being that size not so long ago.


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

6 fry call for crazy grouth. No competition.


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Hopefully. I had problems with my 1 st batch of fry (half siblings to these ones) I had 54ish and most past away from fungus and only 9 survive.... 

This time Im going to try to take extra care with water changes and hopefully this will not occur again.


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

1 week fry.

I have 5 now #6 pass away. They are now in a 10 gallon tank and doing well so far. They are eating baby brine shrimp (orange bellies tell all.) If all 5 survive and counting their half siblings I so far will have 14 fry but...... they might have even more half siblings..... a lot of siblings. Daddy just spawn with my black and red female and she released a lot of eggs.

I hope he learned from his last try and keeps adding to his nest or I might have a repeat of him eating most of his offspring out of sheer frustration like last time due to shrinking nest.


----------

